
Algorithms Need Managers, Too - bootload
https://hbr.org/2016/01/algorithms-need-managers-to
======
DrScump
URL is truncated, yielding -404. Correct one is:

[https://hbr.org/2016/01/algorithms-need-managers-
too](https://hbr.org/2016/01/algorithms-need-managers-too)

